# Yiiihaaaa



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Took the one picture then stripped it down with the exception of the seat and bars so I can hang it from the ceiling while I build it. I haven’t gotten the cranks off yet. I guess I need a puller? The only square tapper I've dealt with are Campy with the self extracting bolts. Tomorrow I’l hit it with weigles, clean it up and take a bunch of pictures. Everything is in pretty good shape. The crest on the fork crowns is really a thing of beauty.
The Shimano was indexed for the rear. I’m tempted to go the synchro route.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Getting there.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Looks good. Needs some Celeste Cinelli cork.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Took a shake down ride today. Bike was a blast. I need to twerk the Synchro. I noticed I have some play in the free wheel so I'll be looking for a new body, I'll also take this one apart to inspect. I think I'll also use a newer cable casing. Everything works fine in friction mode.
I found a good leather guy who'll mach the celeste so I can re cover the saddle and wrap the bars in leather.


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

Looks nice, did I miss what year it is?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

1987 Bianchi Specialissima X4


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

GKSki said:


> Looks good. Needs some Celeste Cinelli cork.


White cotton or Celeste leather I think.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Celeste leather.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Belle donne!









Took the X4 out on the maiden voyage. Had a blast. I'm trying to dial the synchro in but riding around in friction wasn't bad at all. I think I'll just source some friction shifters on eBay.


----------

